# d'autant moins que



## unhadacualquiera

Hola!!

Estoy traduciendo un texto titulado L'avenir de l'ecrit, y hay una frase que me está dando problemas y no la entiendo, a ver si me podéis ayudar 

_"Ainsi, l'écrit, instrumet infinitement précieux, lieu d'investissement symbolique pourvoyeur d'identité, *apparaît d'autant moins en péril dans les societés occidentales que celles qui accèdent à la reconnaissance internationale ont hâte de l'adopter".*_

El trozo que pongo en negrita es lo que no entiendo...no logro encontrarle el sentido...¿podéis darme una traducción aproximada para ver qué quiere decir?? 

Muchas gracias de anemano!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No te desesperes, ja, ja, ja... Aquí estamos todos para ayudarte.

_"Ainsi, l'écrit, instrument infinitement précieux, lieu d'investissement symbolique pourvoyeur d'identité, *apparaît d'autant moins en péril dans les societés occidentales que celles qui accèdent à la reconnaissance internationale ont hâte de l'adopter".*_

... parece peligrar aún menos en las sociedades occidentales cuanto que las que alcanzan el reconocimiento internacional se apresuran en adoptarla (la escritura).

Tendrás más propuestas, mejor redactadas, pero esto puede servirte como primera aproximación al sentido de la frase.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## unhadacualquiera

Jejej gracias Gévy! esque estaba atascadísima con esta frase! creo que ahora ya la entiendo... me despistaba el final "ont hâte de l'adopter", que no sabía donde meterlo.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> ... parece peligrar aún menos en las sociedades occidentales cuanto que las que alcanzan el reconocimiento internacional se apresuran en adoptarla (la escritura).



La traducción de Gévy me parece impecable, pero yo le haría un pequeño cambio solamente:

*... parece peligrar tanto menos en las sociedades occidentales cuanto que…*

Y bienvenida al foro.


----------



## psycoangel

Hola Unhadacualquiera!

_"Así, la escritura, instrumento infinitamente preciado, lugar de inversión simbólico, proveedora de identidad, aparece *aún menos* en peligro en las sociedades occidentales *al apresurarse* *las que alcanzan el reconocimiento internacional* *en adoptarla*"._

_"Así, la escritura, instrumento infinitamente preciado, lugar de inversión simbólico, proveedora de identidad, aparece *aún menos* en peligro en las sociedades occidentales *al apresurarse* *en adoptarla* *las que alcanzan el reconocimiento internacional* "._

Je crois que l'expression "d'autant...que..." est difficile de traduire à l'espagnol parce qu'il faut faire une tournure grammaticale à cause du sujet qui est après de "que", puisqu'en espagnol on ne peux pas le mettre avant du prédicat avec la structure "al+verbo en infinitivo(que puede ir acompañado de un complemento circunstancial, suplemento,etc)..."

De toute façon, la clef c'est qu'on y trouve l'expression de la cause je crois que cette traduction ci-dessous est plus explicative:

_"Así, la escritura, instrumento infinitamente preciado, lugar de inversión simbólico, proveedora de identidad, aparece aún menos en peligro en las sociedades occidentales *ya que/porque/puesto que* las que alcanzan el reconocimiento internacional se apresuran en adoptarla"._

PD: gracias Gevy por tu ayuda y corregidme si me equivoco por favor. Por cierto, la traducción en "cuanto que" no me cuadra en español, será porque es algo antigua.


----------



## unhadacualquiera

Muchas gracias a todos!! ahora ya entiendo lo que quiere decir. Sí que es difícil traducir esa expresión...jejej

Saludos,


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor,

Tienes razón, había mezclado dos formas.

Sí, es cierto, Psycoangel,  que el con el _Ya que_ la expresión es menos rebuscada y clarísima. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

psycoangel said:


> _"Así, la escritura, instrumento infinitamente preciado, lugar de inversión simbólico, proveedora de identidad, aparece aún menos en peligro en las sociedades occidentales *ya que/porque/puesto que* las que alcanzan el reconocimiento internacional se apresuran en adoptarla"._



*"Ainsi, l'écrit, instrument infinitement précieux, lieu d'investissement symbolique pourvoyeur d'identité, apparaît d'autant moins en péril dans les societés occidentales que celles qui accèdent à la reconnaissance internationale ont hâte de l'adopter".*

Yo no estoy muy de acuerdo en el *aún menos… ya que/porque/puesto que…*, porque la forma *tanto más/menos… cuanto que…* establece una condición comparativa que de la otra manera se pierde.

Si lo que se quiere es aligerar esa supuesta pesadez, en ese caso simplemente hay que eliminar el *cuanto*: *tanto menos… que…*

Ambas formas son igualmente válidas. Claro que en ese caso también habrá que cambiar toda la estructura de la frase:

*…parece peligrar tanto menos en las sociedades occidentales cuando reparamos en la prisa que ponen en adoptarlo aquellas que acceden al reconocimiento internacional.*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En mi opinión, y recogiendo un poco de *totor* y un poco de *Ángel*, la frase podría quedar así:

*... parece peligrar tanto menos en las sociedades occidentales en cuanto a que las que acceden al reconocimiento internacional se apresuran en adoptarla.*


----------



## psycoangel

Me parece acertada la traducción de Víctor Pérez.
Y también tiene más precisión en este caso el uso de "tanto más/menos" que de "aún más/menos" auque son muy similares.
Hasta otra!


----------



## eidan_yoson

¡Hola!. Estoy indagando sobre esta expresión y me gustaría que me confirmaráis si estas traducciones son correctas:
*... parece peligrar tanto menos en las sociedades occidentales en la medida en que las que acceden al reconocimiento internacional se apresuran a adoptarla.*

*... parece peligrar tanto menos en las sociedades occidentales según las que acceden al reconocimiento internacional se apresuran a adoptarla.*


----------



## eidan_yoson

"L'opinion d'un critique n'a de valeur qu'autant qu'il parle en parfaite connaissance de cause".

¿Qué significa aquí exactamente la expresión "autant que"?

Lo que creo queda bien en español: "La opinión de un crítico no tiene valor a no ser que hable con perfecto conocimiento de causa."

Pero teniendo en cuenta el sentido que creo puede dar a la frase "autant que", tal vez: "El valor de la opinión de un crítico está en función del/es proporcional al conocimiento que posea sobre el tema."


----------



## Paquita

eidan_yoson said:


> Lo que creo queda bien en español: "La opinión de un crítico no tiene valor a no ser que hable con perfecto conocimiento de causa."
> 
> Pero teniendo en cuenta el sentido que creo puede dar a la frase "autant que", tal vez: "El valor de la opinión de un crítico está en función del/es proporcional al conocimiento que posea sobre el tema."


 
Prefiero tu segunda interpretación a la primera.
En la primera, pareces decir que la opinión *no* tiene valor ... excepto si ...en el caso excepcional en que, es decir pocas veces...

Creo que más bien significa que *sólo* tendrá valor si ...es condición indispensable. Sin conocimiento, su opinión no vale, *pero sí con él*, lo que no expresa , a mi parecer, tu primera frase . Preferiría "siempre que" a "a no ser que" si quieres conservar la negación francesa, o tu segunda frase si no te importa.

El "ne" no es "ne... pas", la negación sino el giro "ne ...que" = no... sino/más que

La frase es bastante pesada en francés ..._qu'_autant _que_


----------



## eidan_yoson

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda Paquit&!


----------



## alexkatty

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos,

Estoy traduciendo un artículo de francés a español sobre política, pero tengo una frase que simplemente no puedo entender, creo que ya estoy viciada, ¿alguien me puede ayudar?

Pongo en negritas la parte problemática. 
El texto source es: "croissade non gouvernamentale pour les droits de l'homme et de la democratie, *d'autant moins impérialiste qu'elle est censée* répondre directement aux besoins des dissidents et des réformateurs du monde entier"

Mi intento: "cruzada no gubernamental por los derechos humanos y por la democracia, tanto menos imperialista (¿?) de lo que está censado responde directamente a las necesidades de los disidentes y reformadores de todo el mundo"

No se entiende mi traducción,  ¡ni yo misma entiendo!

Alguien que me ayude, ¿por favor?

Gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- tanto menos imperialista cuanto que...

Para _être censé(e)_ la respuesta está en el diccionario.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alexkatty

Hola Cintia&Martine,

Oh, no se me ocurrió antes buscar "être censée" en el diccionario, por eso me confudí de más... Pero ahora creo que puedo intentar una frase con más sentido.

Muchas gracias!!!

Saludos hasta ... Francia?? Wow! Saludos hasta el viejo continente!!


----------



## mesie

Tout à fait d'accord avec Cintia&Martine


----------



## Mafalda_

* Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
*​

¡Buenas noches!

Necesito ayuda con esta traducción. Estoy atascada con "d´autant moins...que", ya que no logro entender el sentido y no sé cómo traducirlo.


"Una situation d´autant moins problématique que la consommation des ménages -boostée par les prix bas des produits importés- a longtemps "nourri" les deux tiers de la croissance américaine."

Mi propuesta de traducción es: 
"Una situación aún menos problemática ya que el consumo de los hogares  —incrementado por la bajada de precios de los productos importados— ha “alimentado” durante mucho tiempo los dos tercios del crecimiento estadounidense.

Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Paquita

Mafalda_ said:


> "Una situación aún *tanto* menos problemática ya *cuanto* que el consumo de los hogares  —incrementado por la bajada de precios de los productos importados— ha “alimentado” durante mucho tiempo los dos tercios del crecimiento estadounidense.



Debes revisar "les prix bas". No se trata de "bajada" (reducción) de los precios


----------



## Mafalda_

Vale, pero en cuanto a lo de "tanto, cuanto" es una construcción que me suena muy mal, nunca lo he escuchado, y al leer la frase creo que no se entiende con claridad...

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mafalda:

Si lees este hilo desde el principio verás que te dan también otras opciones de traducción. 


> Une situation d´autant moins problématique que la consommation des  ménages -boostée par les prix bas des produits importés- a longtemps  "nourri" les deux tiers de la croissance américaine.


Unas posibilidades más, quizás:

- Una situación poco problemática, más aún cuando el crecimiento...
- Y menos problemática aún es la situación cuando el crecimeinto...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## canal65

**     NUEVA PREGUNTA    **​
Buenas tardes,
¿Es correcta esta frase?
Les étudiants sont d'autant moins motivés qu'ils n'ont pas une bonne professeure.
¿Su significado sería " Los estudiantes están todavía menos motivados porque su profesora no es buena"?


----------

